# Pinarello Catena



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone know any thing about it? It looks real nice.

https://www.bikyle.com/images/BikesSpecial/Pinarello_catena_Black583.jpg


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

order 2, buddy. Do you have my shipping address?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JustTooBig said:


> order 2, buddy. Do you have my shipping address?


Make that 3 please....


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

It's new for 2012, priced at $999. The only question is the component set --

Parts: MOst alloy crankset with Tektro Eco brakes, MOst brake levers, MOst alloy drop handlebar and forged stem, MOst Leopard saddle, MOst C-Alu seatpost, MOst Duel track wheels.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

onlineflyer said:


> It's new for 2012, priced at $999. The only question is the component set --
> 
> Parts: MOst alloy crankset with Tektro Eco brakes, MOst brake levers, MOst alloy drop handlebar and forged stem, MOst Leopard saddle, MOst C-Alu seatpost, MOst Duel track wheels.


don't know much of anything about the group set. But I'll volunteer to give it a road test and post a thorough review!

the only thing I'd change would be replacing the bars with old-school round bend. But it's still a beauty. The polished fork/stem/seat post/crankarms make me sweat a little.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I just saw that bike in person at some bike shop here in Toronto, can't remember which one as I have been to quite a few in the last week. I do remember it looked nice.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

That frame is sure nice but I don't think that I would pay the $999 dollars to get it. The parts on there don't strike me as being anything special; or parts that necessitate a high price.


----------

